# Warped Track



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

I finally got around to setting up my NTW-AW dragstrip this past weekend. Well come to find out every one of the 15" straights is warped. It looks more like the front stretch of a motocross track than a dragstrip. Any ideas on how to flatten them out? I didn't want to buy new track because I'm thinking about routing or get a Maxx Trax and I want to get a timing system. I'm supposed to host a proxy race in Feb so I need to get some thing done. Any ideas are appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## GTHobbyandRaceway (Nov 23, 2011)

wonder if you can do it ala chassis technique.. iron plate with magnets on top(need some strong magnets thought to not only penetrate 1/4" of plastic but to also flex it down straight, or maybe something heavy like a brick wrapped in towel), put in pyrex baking dish and pour boiling water in it to cover the piece. after that you put it in a preheated 200 degree oven, as soon as you put in cut the heat and leave for seven to 8 hours to cool down to room temp.. remove track and should be straight as arrow..

I use this technique on my ninco and slot.it chassis' and it works great. good luck


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Takes time but works great.

Under the track , measure depth of clearance. 

Buy balsa or pine wood that fits fush underneath track .

Cut wood into blocks to act as bolt hole bosses .

Attach under track as needed with hot glue directly to track .

Drill and counterdrill for flat , tapered #4 wood screws .

Attach to table with screws .

Hope this helps ,
Gonzo


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Great ideas guys, thanks. This gives me some things to try.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

trycontacting AW they were pretty helpful to me and my starting gate with the faulty lights.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I too had good luck contacting AW. I spoke with Eric. I called the number that came in the paper work in the drag strip.

He sent me 15 or so new 15 in straights. Only problem, they were not flat either. When I took my Snap strip apart, I only had a few AW flat pieces in it. Mostly older Tomy. They seem to be better. Never tried the oven thingy here.


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'll drop them an Email and see what happens.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

My were slightly bent upward as well. Took each one over my knee and bent them back to shape. Worked very nicely.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------

